# Markets in French towns



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We really enjoy the French markets especially for buying local produce.

I have just found a site that gives you all the market days of towns and villages in France. Ther's also lots of other useful information!

www.francemag.com Then click on travel. Then left hand column travel guide and information. Under that column scroll down to market days in French towns.

It's the first time I've given info for a useful site, so I hope I've got it right!!

Val


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Well oldtart that could be useful.

Andy


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't get onto the website - it's just coming up as a blank page!

Joe & Denise


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Joe and Denise
I have just tried it and it has worked for me.

I got on to the site and then on to the mArket info

I'm sorry but cannot help as to why you get a blank page. Could someone help out here please>

Val


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Val

Thanks for the link - very useful.

But for those who don't have access to the internet  when travelling, or indeed can't be bothered printing out reams of lists - take a look at "Markets of France" by Janice Irene Gallagher.

It's a paperback and cheaply available 8) from Amazon at - http://tinyurl.com/646k4kw - It's been out for some time now, we've had a copy for a couple of years - but then the market days don't change do they? :wink:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

OK now tried another of the links

joe


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I found clicking on the link brought up a French travel map - almost as though the link had been conflated with the one before it in the list?

In case anyone else has the same problem the page is here


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Absolutely love tarts, all flavours.
Web site worked fine for me. 
The thing we have learned over the last 25 years or so is French markets are not cheap. 
They sell good quality fresh produce. We love them for the atmosphere and the speciality local produce.
To shop cheap in France it has to be at one of the various Supermarkets our favourite is Le Clerc not the cheapest which I believe are Champion or Aldi but one has ones standards to maintain doesn't one 

Steve


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

If once you are in the Travel guide section, scroll down rather than click on the first link you see to the market days in towns.

You will see another link to market days that you can click onto and that works.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm, got on the site but it gives the wrong day for our market in Villereal (in Lot et Garonne). It lists Friday as market day. There is one fish stall in the town centre on a Friday and a whole big market on a Saturday which gets no mention!

It does list Issigeac (Dordogne) on the correct day - Sunday!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The link worked for me, this one takes you direct to the Market Days and I have checked two departments - Lot et Garonne and Dordogne since these are two that I know some towns days.

http://www.francemag.com/france-travel-travel-guide-and-information-market-days--210

that takes you direct to the Market days page.

The information is useful but there are errors that I have seen;

e.g. Villereal in Lot et Garonne the site says Friday but the market is Saturday, with a "tourist market" in the summer on Monday evenings.

It is correct though for Issigeac in the Dordogne - Sunday morning - it is one of the best markets in the region IMO

So treat with care, check out at the local Syndicat do tourisme in most towns they have a leaflet for the towns and villages around that area. There is often more than one market per week in the summer, including "biologique" or organic produce markets and themed ones such as Medieval theme during late July and August.

Enjoy wandering around the markets - they are a great experience in our view.

Dave


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments and helpful hints and for simplifying the link!

I have just lost my posting while previewing it, so this time I shall just submit!!

Keith - I have ordered the book from Amazon 'used and acceptable condition'! It had one review - a good one.

I've just bought 'Back Roads France' a DK publication, which looks interesting. I thought we could use it with France Passion and All the Aires in France

Solwaybuggier - from Allonby. That brings back memories of long ago!!! Do they still have donkey rides in the fenced off area. It was a big treat to be taken there by my parents when we lived in Workington!!

Pleased you like tarts Steve!!!

Val


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

oldtart said:


> Solwaybuggier - from Allonby. That brings back memories of long ago!!! Do they still have donkey rides in the fenced off area. It was a big treat to be taken there by my parents when we lived in Workington!!
> 
> Val


No, Val, the donkeys (and the whole riding school) are long gone, I'm afraid - but if you remember the ice creams at Twentymans shop they are still going strong - the queue is enormous at summer weekends.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Keith for the book recommendation, 'Markets of France'. There were only three copies, all second hand, for sale on Amazon, March 25th. I bought the cheapest at just over £5, condition acceptable. It's like new and is packed with info. I think every city, town and the smallest villages must be included. The other two copies were priced over £11 so I think I got a bargain! We are really looking forward to using it when we visit in September.

Val


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

This thread got me thinking: Would there be any demand for, say, seven POI files (one for each day of the week). No, I'm not thinking of selling them - merely that I wouln't want to waste any time if it wasn't going to get used.

Imagine it's Tuesday, you fancy a trip to the nearest market, all you do is turn on the Tuesday POI file and zoom out to find your nearest one.

Just a thought, but it wouldn't be rocket science to turn that list from the France Magazine site into a POI file for the major ranges of Sat-Navs?

Morph.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sounds good to me morph-I'd certainly be interested; can you do it within the next 3 weeks :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Telbell said:


> Sounds good to me morph-I'd certainly be interested; can you do it within the next 3 weeks :lol: :lol:


Hi Tel.
I'm sure I have seen these booklets for sale in the local Maison de Presse for about €4.
We always buy the Vide Greniers and Brocantes for Normandy for €3.50. It lists thousands.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

also just bought the book -back roads to France
also back roads to Germany and Britain
haven't really looked at the details but I love the format, pictures and detail
but i love D&K travel guides' I read them on all our travels
aldra


----------

